# Cpu temp says 100 degrees in bios



## dirtymike (Sep 22, 2020)

I've just received this desktop after trading it for a laptop and I loaded into bios straight away to see what everything was all about and immediately i noticed my CPU temp was 100 degrees Celsius. I knew just about everything about my laptop but nothing about the desktop. Any suggestions or answers are welcome. I will attach any necessary info needed plz help!


----------



## joemama (Sep 22, 2020)

Re-install the cooler


----------



## dirtymike (Sep 22, 2020)

Do I need anything special to do that


----------



## Rowsol (Sep 22, 2020)

You know about entering a bios but not how to check if your CPU cooler is firmly attached?
If it's a stock cooler you won't need anything special. If it's an aftermarket one you might need a screwdriver.
Also make sure the CPU fan is plugged into the board.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 22, 2020)

Rowsol said:


> You know about entering a bios but not how to check if your CPU cooler is firmly attached?
> If it's a stock cooler you won't need anything special. If it's an aftermarket one you might need a screwdriver.
> Also make sure the CPU fan is plugged into the board.


To be fair one requires button mashing, the other using a screw driver and patience depending how poorly designed it is.


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 22, 2020)

Rowsol said:


> You know about entering a bios but not how to check if your CPU cooler is firmly attached?
> If it's a stock cooler you won't need anything special. If it's an aftermarket one you might need a screwdriver.
> Also make sure the CPU fan is plugged into the board.


Dont be so harsh, entering the Bios only requires to press 1 button.

I know how to take most laptops apart but still have trouble to repair or install anything on desktops.


----------



## dirtymike (Sep 22, 2020)

Once I've reinstalled the fan I'll give update.
I've never had a custom built pc...


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 22, 2020)

Is the PC running?
At that temp thermal protection should kick in and shut it down.
Are you sure it's not Fahrenheit?


----------



## dirtymike (Sep 22, 2020)

Yes it running and currently hitting max temps of 95 celsius

still at it


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 22, 2020)

100c at only 11% usage. Looks like there's is no thermal paste applied.


----------



## Bubster (Sep 22, 2020)

I had the same problem when installed my 8700k on the maximus hero X board ...i used an nzxt x62 cooler ...i checked installation had full contact cpu block with cpu...after that i went to Bios and i clicked on ignore CPU fan alarm and i didn't install watercooler fan cpu fan port but in another fan port...i ran temps on windows with Real temp https://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/ and temps started to show as low 30 to 40s on idle after it showed 90...later on i used an nzxt sentry 2 fan controller to control cooler fan speeds to high on gaming/rendering and to low on daily desktop/Media tasks it worked great...i had another colleague who bought an 8700k with an asus prime motherboard and nice corsair cooler and he had the same problem...and i suggested my fix and it worked and he's still using it today...Hopefully it will work for you.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 22, 2020)

if it says 100 degree, then turn off the pc, unplug the electric cable and touch the heatsink. is that really hot?
could be temp err
if yes, just check the heatsink, usually you have poor contact between the processor and the heatsink, or you have bad fan that can't flow enough fresh air to cool the heatsink, bad thermal paste or too much thermal paste could affect the cooling performance too


----------



## dirtymike (Sep 22, 2020)

I'm almost home with the paste soon as I get there I'll give update


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 22, 2020)

TIM does not just go bad or need to be replaced UNLESS the cured bond is broken. So if this is a TIM (thermal interface material) issue, I highly doubt this is just a TIM issue. Something else is going on here too. 

Is the fan spinning? 

I note that screen shot also shows a Max Core Frequency of *-*3.20GHz. No such thing as a minus ("-") frequency so that is suspicious. Plus it says Thermal Throttling is active ("Yes") so why would the processor still be hot? Again is the fan spinning? 


dirtymike said:


> I've just received this desktop


Where did it come from? How was it transported? I wonder if it was dropped and the heatsink fan assembly has been knocked loose?

Is it new? If so, return it.


----------



## dirtymike (Sep 22, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> TIM does not just go bad or need to be replaced UNLESS the cured bond is broken. So if this is a TIM (thermal interface material) issue, I highly doubt this is just a TIM issue. Something else is going on here too.
> 
> Is the fan spinning?
> 
> ...


Yes all fans are spinning and I wondered why xtu showed the negative values as well.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Sep 22, 2020)

but id change the paste anyway.
edit is this another thread from earlyer, if so disregard above because we have allready gone through it. keep on the same thread or it gets confusing.








						Having temp issues...
					

No oc or anything like that.. Heres what xtu is telling me   No oc or anything like that.. Heres what xtu is telling me  Ill post whatever necessary info is needed. Help me cool my pc!!!  My laptop didn't even get this hot...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 22, 2020)

Huge chance one of those awful push pins that hold the cooler down has come loose.


----------



## dirtymike (Sep 22, 2020)

Update one of the pins is broke that holds the fan down


----------



## Obergruppenführer John Sm (Sep 22, 2020)

dirtymike said:


> Once I've reinstalled the fan I'll give update.
> I've never had a custom built pc...


What did it say here? I would like to know.


----------



## dirtymike (Sep 22, 2020)

When I did xtu bench mark it did reach 100 but after it finished it came back down..

Nevermind i guess.


----------



## Obergruppenführer John Sm (Sep 22, 2020)

dirtymike said:


> When I did xtu bench mark it did reach 100 but after it finished it came back down..
> 
> Nevermind i guess.


70 C Is still to hot for idle temp. You should get another cooler in any local shop, or on amazon...

Also I recommend you buy the arctic cooling mx4 paste and put it on.


----------



## dirtymike (Sep 22, 2020)

What kind of cooler I'm kinda confused on what to get?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 22, 2020)

I see no need to waste money on another cooler. If the fan spins, the cooler works. Hunks of aluminum don't just stop conducting heat. 

If the cured bond of the TIM is broken, you absolutely need to clean the mating surfaces and apply a fresh new layer of TIM. Then you need to make sure the cooler's mounting bracket is properly fastened. Contrary to what many want us to believe, OEM coolers today are more than adequate at keeping the CPUs they came with comfortably cooled within their normal operating range AS LONG AS it is properly mounted with a properly application of TIM, the case is doing its job of supplying a nice flow of cool air through the case, and you are not doing extreme overclocking. 

If your temps are still way up there, then you need to look at your case cooling - still before worrying about the CPUs cooler. You typically want good front-to-back flow of air through the case. See what your case fan options are. You may be able to simply add another intake case fan in front, or an exhaust fan on the back.


----------



## dirtymike (Sep 22, 2020)

Plenty of fans if you ask me

All I'm doing is installing COD lol.

This is also after I've reapplied paste and all that good stuff


----------



## xman2007 (Sep 22, 2020)

dirtymike said:


> Plenty of fans if you ask me
> 
> All I'm doing is installing COD lol.


Yup you're thermal throttling there from what I can see, you need a new cooler if one of the pins is broken, you may as well just lay it flat and place the cooler on top of the CPU cause that's what's happening in effect.. set a budget for a new cooler and let's see what we can advise


----------



## dirtymike (Sep 22, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Yup you're thermal throttling there from what I can see, you need a new cooler if one of the pins is broken, you may as well just lay it flat and place the cooler on top of the CPU cause that's what's happening in effect.. set a budget for a new cooler and let's see what we can advise


Lol


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 22, 2020)

dirtymike said:


> Update one of the pins is broke that holds the fan down


Then you need to replace the cooler or you could try contacting Arctic about replacement mounting hardware. There's uneven mounting pressure being applied to the CPU heatspreader.

This is the heatsink:


----------



## dirtymike (Sep 22, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Then you need to replace the cooler or you could try contacting Arctic about replacement mounting hardware. There's uneven mounting pressure being applied to the CPU heatspreader.
> 
> This is the heatsink:
> View attachment 169549


heck it was over heating before I even touched the thing.


----------



## 27MaD (Sep 23, 2020)

dirtymike said:


> Update one of the pins is broke that holds the fan down


Ok the best thing u can do rn is to loosen the pin thats on the other side of the broken one.


----------



## dirtymike (Sep 23, 2020)

27MaD said:


> Ok the best thing u can do rn is to loosen the pin thats on the other side of the broken one.
> [/QUO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 27MaD (Sep 23, 2020)

No i'm not joking, 3 pins holding a CPU cooler is bad, you either get a new cooler now or you just loosen the pin thats on the other side of the broken one, when a CPU cooler is held by 3 pins it leans to a side and you are not getting %100 contact between the base and the heat spreader.
give that a shot.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 23, 2020)

Basically any tower style cooler that mounts to a backplate behind the Motherboard is going to be better than an Intel cooler clone.


----------



## 27MaD (Sep 23, 2020)

for example if the broken one is #4, you go and loosen #1, and make sure #2 & #3 are holding it well.
It either gets held by all 4 pins or only 2 pins like the method i just showed you.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 23, 2020)

NZXT H510 Case?

Nice looking but not very practical for cooling.


----------



## dirtymike (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm so over this does anybody wanna buy this computer lol I'll ship it to you.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 23, 2020)

dirtymike said:


> I'm so over this does anybody wanna buy this computer lol I'll ship it to you.


Don't give up on that PC, it just seems to need a heatsink. Easily replaced. Given the case styling and component looks, the CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Black Edition would both work very well and look good in that system.









						Cooler Master Hyper 212 Black Edition CPU Air Cooler, Silencio FP120 Fan, 4 CDC 2.0 Heatpipes, Anodized Gun-Metal Black, Brushed Nickel Fins for AMD Ryzen/Intel LGA2066/1151 Compatible - Newegg.com
					

Buy Cooler Master Hyper 212 Black Edition CPU Air Cooler, Silencio FP120 Fan, 4 CDC 2.0 Heatpipes, Anodized Gun-Metal Black, Brushed Nickel Fins for AMD Ryzen/Intel LGA2066/1151 Compatible with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				






			https://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-RR-212S-20PK-R1-Contact-Silencio/dp/B07H25DYM3
		


And at $40 it's a very good value.


----------



## dirtymike (Sep 23, 2020)

I ordered it, are we positive it will fit?


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 23, 2020)

dirtymike said:


> I ordered it, are we positive it will fit?



Your socket is LGA1151. The 212 Black, as with the vast majority of coolers out there, advertises support for LGA1151. Anything that supports LGA1200/1156/1155/1150 will support LGA1151.

Chill and take a deep breath. An broken CPU cooler is but a small obstacle compared to the vastly more difficult troubleshooting quagmires out there. Even if you haven't ever built a computer before, you'll be fine. One of my friends built his very first computer and figured out how to install his 212 Black without any help aside from the in-box instructions. Take your time and take it easy.

These stock-pattern coolers with 4 plastic pushpins are easy to break like this. I recently retired an Ivy Bridge Xeon workstation I built for someone else that's been hard at work for 6 years and only found out that half the IHS wasn't in contact with the cooler due to a broken pushpin. That's 6 years of overheating and thermal throttling right there; both the CPU and board still work just fine.


----------



## dirtymike (Sep 23, 2020)

Just stressed me out this was a trade for my msi laptop and has been a hassle ever since.

thank you guys for all your help my part will be here on sunday ill give update once ive installed it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 23, 2020)

dirtymike said:


> I ordered it, are we positive it will fit?


It comes with all the fittings hardware needed to mount all modern and even older cpu socket types. You'll be good. As @tabascosauz mentioned above, read the instructions and take your time. If you have any issues, come back here and we'll help in whatever way we can. And should you succeed(very likely) come back and show us pictures of the system running as it should!

BTW, welcome to TPU!


----------



## dirtymike (Sep 23, 2020)

Thanks man gave me a little hope my wife about made me get rid of it. Lol she tired of buying computer stuff lolol


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 23, 2020)

I have the Hyper 212 Black Edition. It’s easy to install, just have some patience when assembling, and fastening the heatsink to the board/CPU. Less finicky then the older Hyper 212.


----------



## dirtymike (Sep 23, 2020)

Modern warfare is running surprising smooth I must say.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 23, 2020)

dirtymike said:


> Modern warfare is running surprising smooth I must say.


Did you disengage the pin fastener opposite side of the broken pin? It should help the heatsink sit flat on the cpu. Requires a flat head screwdriver.


----------



## dirtymike (Sep 23, 2020)

Yes

I've set a custom power plan, minimum 5% and max 90% better than 96°c on full power.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 23, 2020)

Yeah, 3 working pins mounting the cooler results in uneven pressure. Chances are,  "insulating" air is getting between the mating surfaces. 


dirtymike said:


> Plenty of fans if you ask me


It is not the number of fans that really matters, it is how they are oriented. They need to be working together to create a flow through the case. What are those bottom fans doing?

Typically, you go for front to back flow, or bottom to top (unless using a radiator). And you typically want a slight over or positive pressure (a little more coming in than being exhausted out) as that forces the air to come in through the [hopefully] filtered intake vents only. When you have under or negative pressure, unfiltered air is pulled in through every crack, crevice and port - you don't want that.


----------



## dirtymike (Sep 23, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> Yeah, 3 working pins mounting the cooler results in uneven pressure. Chances are,  "insulating" air is getting between the mating surfaces.
> It is not the number of fans that really matters, it is how they are oriented. They need to be working together to create a flow through the case. What are those bottom fans doing?
> 
> Typically, you go for front to back flow, or bottom to top (unless using a radiator). And you typically want a slight over or positive pressure (a little more coming in than being exhausted out) as that forces the air to come in through the [hopefully] filtered intake vents only. When you have under or negative pressure, unfiltered air is pulled in through every crack, crevice and port - you don't want that.


Heard... I'm honestly not sure what the bottom fans are doing lol dude had this before me.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 23, 2020)

dirtymike said:


> I'm honestly not sure what the bottom fans are doing


I meant, are they pulling cool air in or exhausting air out?

Do you have any fans in front pulling cool air in?


----------



## dirtymike (Sep 23, 2020)

Seeing as they're pointed at the gpu I guess they're keeping that cool. Idk what answer to give you man. And no fans at front doesn't look like I can connect any to the front


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 23, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Don't give up on that PC, it just seems to need a heatsink. Easily replaced. Given the case styling and component looks, the CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Black Edition would both work very well and look good in that system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have fun installing that Cooler. It is one of the biggest pain in the butt to install.


----------



## dirtymike (Sep 23, 2020)

Last night everyone pretty much determined it was most like my cpu cooler. So at this point im not worried about anything else until I get that

Geez thanks bro.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 23, 2020)

dirtymike said:


> Seeing as they're pointed at the gpu I guess they're keeping that cool. Idk what answer to give you man.


I don't understand why you don't know what answer to give. Pointing at is not the same thing as blowing at. I would assume they are intakes but from here, I cannot tell. That said, if intakes, that graphics card sure would do a good job at blocking the flow.


----------



## dirtymike (Sep 23, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> I don't understand why you don't know what answer to give. Pointing at is not the same thing as blowing at. I would assume they are intakes but from here, I cannot tell. That said, if intakes, that graphics card sure would do a good job at blocking the flow.


 I don't know what answer to give because I don't know what I'm talking about to be honest.

The case in general seems to stay pretty cool if you ask me. Every other component stays cool. Just not the cpu.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 23, 2020)

dirtymike said:


> I don't know what answer to give because I don't know what I'm talking about to be honest.


LOL Well I am pretty sure you can tell which way the wind (fan) blows just by feeling for the air movement, right? As I said, I assume they are intakes (blowing "in" to the case) but when you've been in this business for any length of time, you soon learn assuming can bite you in the a$$. I have seen some very unorthodox fan configurations - many of which made no sense at all. And when asked why, the answer is often like, "I read somewhere... ."


----------



## dirtymike (Sep 23, 2020)

It's blowing out bro.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 23, 2020)

dirtymike said:


> It's blowing out bro.



 Really? Well now! See why assuming is not good? Since PSU fans exhaust out the back, and now you have those two bottom fans exhausting down and out, even if your rear fan is pulling air in (and normally they are exhaust out too) then your case cooling is set for negative pressure - and too much of it.

You still need a new CPU cooler but if me, I certainly would flip those bottom fans around so they pulling cool air in. I would even consider moving one to the back (if possible) or top as an exhaust to get more flow.


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 23, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Have fun installing that Cooler. It is one of the biggest pain in the butt to install.



You sure you're not confusing the 212 Black with the original 212 or the 212 EVO? If you think the Black is hard to install, then you're in for a real good time with 95% of other coolers that aren't Noctua...


----------



## dirtymike (Sep 23, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> Really? Well now! See why assuming is not good? Since PSU fans exhaust out the back, and now you have those two bottom fans exhausting down and out, even if your rear fan is pulling air in (and normally they are exhaust out too) then your case cooling is set for negative pressure - and too much of it.
> 
> You still need a new CPU cooler but if me, I certainly would flip those bottom fans around so they pulling cool air in. I would even consider moving one to the back (if possible) or top as an exhaust to get more flow.


i mean i think its blowing out bro i dont know. Im gonna install a cooler and if i still have issues then ill worry about other things. Im not about to take things apart for no reason yet

Have an admin close this thread. I know what needs to be and I'll do it. Dudes gonna drive me crazy all-over again.


----------



## milewski1015 (Sep 23, 2020)

dirtymike said:


> i mean i think its blowing out bro i dont know. Im gonna install a cooler and if i still have issues then ill worry about other things. Im not about to take things apart for no reason yet
> 
> Have an admin close this thread. I know what needs to be and I'll do it. Dudes gonna drive me crazy all-over again.


Here's a youtube installation guide for the cooler I've had friends follow just in case: 








Bill does have a point, but I agree that making sure your CPU cooler issue is taken care of is priority number one. From your picture, it looks like the case is missing the removable front fan mount. From what I can tell, it looks like the bottom fans are set to exhaust air out of the case. This image explains a nice easy way to tell:


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 24, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> when you've been in this business for any length of time, you soon learn assuming can bite you in the a$$.


The fans are mounted on top of the PSU shroud, so neither drawing air in, nor expelling it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 24, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Have fun installing that Cooler. It is one of the biggest pain in the butt to install.


No it isn't, it's dead simple. Takes less than 5 minutes.


----------

